# Bachmann Climax sound?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Previously, I hooked up a Bachmann sound board(without on/off switch) out of a tender into my Shay and got a cheap sound system. I bought another tender, this one has an off/on/volumn switch. I reconnected the Climax wires in the cylinders, pursuant to the "Tips' section. If I short out the tender's wire, I get a one time chuff when I hook up the 9v battery. Is that the test? Or, what should I get? When I connect to the engine's little circuit board, I get nothing with the engine running on rollers. I'm guessing one uses the two wire board without the diodes (what's that for?). Not sure where my problem is.......any ideas? Bill


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

The switches in the cylinders are wired in series instead of parallel. What this means is that in order for the chuff to work both cylinders must close the switches at the same time. This is not going to happen. On my Climax I put a reed switch under the firebox and glued a couple of small magnets to the universal joint to trigger the sound. One could try to rewire the switches but I heard that they were not the best quality.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Just one of the many benefits of buying Bachmann! You always get a surprise!


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

While the concept of wiring the contact switches, correctly, sounds easy, with 5 black wires and one red, the 'doing' is a little more complex! After about 5 tries at rewiring the things, I finally hit on the correct combination. With the Bachmann sound card out of an old tender, I now have a nice chuff. No bells and whistles....pun intended.....but, a decent sound.


----------

